# Sennheiser HD 700 or HiFiMan HE-560 V2



## Hayder_Master (Nov 23, 2018)

Dear Headphone geeks, 

I am bit confused between those two headphones, now i have hifiman he400i and I want to upgrade, priority use it on my PC I have a creative X sound card playing games and listen to music also have DX90.
So what you think?
HiFiMan HE-560 V2 = $360 now
https://www.amazon.com/🎧HiFiMan-HE-...=UTF8&qid=1542978425&sr=8-23&keywords=hifiman

Sennheiser HD 700 = $390 now
https://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-H...42976868&sr=1-21&keywords=senhizer+headphones

Or maybe you advise me with something else at this price range or even a bit more.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## dgianstefani (Nov 23, 2018)

The V-Moda Headphone series are generally excellent and well received.  Plus they're about $100-150 cheaper.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 23, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> The V-Moda Headphone series are generally excellent and well received.  Plus they're about $100-150 cheaper.


i have the hifi he 400i is better than the V-moda


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 23, 2018)

I think this would do great too https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-sennheiser-hd6xx
Sennheiser hd600 series in collaboration with Massdrop for 200$


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 23, 2018)

i see there is also another option 
*Shure SRH1840 at $400*

https://www.amazon.com/Shure-SRH184...t_DLandingS_PC_4954c83b_NA&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 23, 2018)

umm.  you haven't even heard what the HE-400i sounds like yet. you need a proper amp and dac.  I recommend you don't buy any new headphones.  get a magni 3  (and use high gain no matter what, Planar really loves extra wattage) and modi 3 amp/dac $200 total.  the he-400i will sound completely different...

i own 7 headphone amps, and over 200 headphones over the last 7 years... i'm not debating here, take my advice or don't, i don't really care.


----------

